# Christmas in October



## MorgTrott (Aug 28, 2013)

Recently I had been thinking of doing christmas in October for my boyfriend, only because the gift I want to give him has to deal with traveling and since I live in New England the weather is pretty crazy during the winter, so I dont want to buy tickets for something all the way in New Jersey and then come to find out im snowed in and im out about $150.00.  He has no idea what I want to do so the Medieval Times show would be his christmas gift, but then he got worried that he wouldnt get a gift in December when we exchange gifts so I told him I would get him a little something but I was thinking about just making him a little something from the heart like "50 reasons why I love you".  I was just wondering what everyones ideas were about the homemade gift. please keep in mind that we are both poor college students, and dont have much money to use. My gift policy is $50 for valentines day, birthday, and christmas. and our anniversary is $100 but since I would be paying for both tickets it would be about $120 just for tickets but I would have to drive about 6-7 hours round trip (i want to do this in a day because of school and I cant afford to spend the night).


----------

